# Qatar 9/11 link



## QC (Feb 2, 2011)

smh
Sections
http://m.smh.com.au/world/qatar-men-linked-to-terrorism-attacks-20110202-1adwe.html

Qatar men linked to terrorism attacks
Steven Swinford and Robert Winnett February 03, 2011
LONDON: The FBI has launched a hunt for a previously unknown team of men suspected of being part of the attacks of September 11, 2001, according to documents obtained by WikiLeaks.
The documents disclose that the three Qatari men, who had flown into America from London, conducted surveillance on the targets of the atrocities, gave ''support'' to the plotters and had tickets for a flight to Washington on the eve of the attacks.
They allegedly carried out surveillance at the World Trade Centre, the White House and in Virginia, where the Pentagon and CIA headquarters are.
Ten days later, they flew to Los Angeles and stayed in a hotel near the airport which the FBI has established was paid for by a ''convicted terrorist'', who had also paid for their airline tickets.
Hotel staff told investigators they saw pilot uniforms in their room. On September 10 they were booked on an American 
Airlines flight from Los Angeles to Washington but did not
 board. The next day five terrorists hijacked the same aircraft and crashed it into the Pentagon.


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2011)

What was the original source of the documents? i.e. where did the wikileak's informant get them from?
It better bloody not be from a US govt source.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2011)

More of our allies helping us in the fight against terrorism....


----------

